# What a karma filled weekend.



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

For those BS here that enjoy the effects of Karma, I had a little bit this weekend.
I went to a wedding in Memphis, ran into my EX wife who was drinking heavily. She said to me "Stay longer don't leave, you can stay in my room it's just around the corner." She barely let me get into the car, hugging and trying to play kissy face. I left in my Uber. She called an hour later "I just wanted to tell you that I thought I wanted to have sex with all those men, but I just want to have sex with you" She was crying and so drunk I could barely decipher her words. I said "It's going to be ok, go to sleep" She said "I will always love you, forever. You're such a good man." She's right she will, but not in the physical world. I hold no resentment toward her, I wish her well, but my current course is with a new wonderful GF! I never knew love could be so wonderful as it is today.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Typical. A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Good job. You wasted enough of your life on that hopeless cause.

Nothing worse than a horny old sloppy drunk. 

My wife was a wedding planner. It's such a pathetic and sad thing to see.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, she likely went through a half-baked dozens worth of men.

She got their penis....and not likely ever a thank you.

Sex is fulfilling for some few minutes.
What about all the other minutes in one's day, in one's life?

Fun is more than a three letter word.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

They are like drug addicts they just want what they can't have. It's not love or anything like that.

By the way you are like the perfect example of why you shouldn't stay. You stayed and were miserable. Then you left and your life is great


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Just another wayward who had reality bite her in the arse really hard. Always have a favorite story, so I had a couple few years ago. She was despicable, entitled in her affair. When the divorce was filed, her OM took to the hills. He had absolutely no interest in an old bag with no money. She figured that he complimented her so very much, that he'd stick no matter what the circumstances. The divorce took half her assets, took a lot of her money, took her home, took her investments. When it was done, she was no longer living in the five bedroom 3000sf house. Her husband got that. Her stock portfolio was decimated from paying off lawyers. She was going to be owing the government a pot full, because she generated a lot of cap gain in selling her portfolio. It was all ok, because she had a young handsome lover, waiting for when her divorce was final. It became final. She found out how faithful her OM was. He wanted no part of the shytte show. So, she began anew. No money, no hubs, no lover, no nothing. She saw her ex a few times around town, and she regretted ever betraying the one good guy she had ever known. She made a play for him, six months after the divorce went final. She admitted that she had thrown everything she held dear away for a roll in the hay.

Her husband, my client, responded, he said, that the OM was the most expensive piece of ass she ever had and ever will have. He said, sorry, but I moved on while you were out pissing away everything you ever had, I found peace and contentment with another woman. Might as well tell you, I am engaged. My client told me, that her face screwed up at that moment, and she tossed her cookies all over the floor of the restaurant they were meeting in. She is a bitter and defeated woman. My client relocated to Miami. His ex is a client still, and part of her bitterness? They had planned on moving to Miami. It was her ideal place. She wanted to live the life in South Beach. Well, her husband is there now, with his new wife. So the extra curriculars are still causing her to pay a price.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing is quicker than liquor, at getting the truth. It's like truth serum. She was able to reveal her true feelings; that she F'd up her love life. Very unlikely that she would have revealed her true inner thoughts when sober.

I'm sure you appreciate your new girlfriend that much more.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Unsuccessfully trying to put the dog back on a leash.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You just have to remember that's who she is, was and always will be.

Not attractive at all


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

This is why BS never need to seek revenge or
hold resentment. Just leave and have a better 
life as you have. 

Keep moving forward, she made her choice.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> For those BS here that enjoy the effects of Karma, I had a little bit this weekend.
> I went to a wedding in Memphis, ran into my EX wife who was drinking heavily. She said to me "Stay longer don't leave, you can stay in my room it's just around the corner." She barely let me get into the car, hugging and trying to play kissy face. I left in my Uber. She called an hour later "I just wanted to tell you that I thought I wanted to have sex with all those men, but I just want to have sex with you" She was crying and so drunk I could barely decipher her words. I said "It's going to be ok, go to sleep" She said "I will always love you, forever. You're such a good man." She's right she will, but not in the physical world. I hold no resentment toward her, I wish her well, but my current course is with a new wonderful GF! I never knew love could be so wonderful as it is today.


While the karma part is kind of cool, and funny. 

The part that I wish every BS, or party to a terrible marriage, or whatever, could read first is that part about love. 

Why some of us, me included, stay in these horrible relationships so long, besides being stupid, is that many people don't know any better. 

It is almost like some type of Stockholm syndrome or something...

I am just like SS, only older I think. I never met anyone like my GF/Fiancé. I just guess that I never knew what real love was until now. 

We talk about it all the time, GF and I, about how lucky we are to have each other. That is what people need to know about...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

The booze goggles are pretty distorting. (I remember watching a movie with Andy Garcia when I had had one too many and thinking to myself, 'I love him. He's my favorite actor.' Not so much, actually.)

Your ex knows she screwed herself when she cheated on you. I bet, though, that she doesn't really believe having sex with 'all those other men' was such a bad choice. Her maudlin self-recriminations likely didn't last past the hangover.

Most important, though, it's great that you're so happy with your new life!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^^^^^

Yep, nostalgic thoughts are fleeting


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

BruceBanner said:


> Unsuccessfully trying to put the dog back on a leash.


Whenever you think about taking a cheater back remember that these are the people you're dealing with.....HOLY CRAP!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

BluesPower said:


> While the karma part is kind of cool, and funny.
> 
> The part that I wish every BS, or party to a terrible marriage, or whatever, *could read first is that part about love*.
> 
> ...


Wow...All of what you say hits home. All of it. 

"We talk about it all the time, GF and I, about how lucky we are to have each other. That is what people need to know about..." We do this everyday!
She can't believe that she has me, and I can't believe that she said yes to go on the first date. 
She's been alone with no kids, because she would not have them out of wedlock, now she can't have them...
The most important thing is just exactly like you said "BS don't know any better" 
I never knew someone to love me like my GF. 

Life's to short to give 10 mins to a WW....IMO.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

What she misses it the time when she had you and was screwing behind your back. Remember she doesn't even know any different anyway.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sa58 said:


> This is why BS never need to seek revenge or
> hold resentment. Just leave and have a better
> life as you have.
> 
> Keep moving forward, she made her choice.


It took me a long time to get my head together so i would act in this manner.
Years, really. 
It's like I desired the pain, lived for it. 
Here's to "J.P.".... you helped me find myself.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sokillme said:


> What she misses it the time when she had you and was screwing behind your back. Remember she doesn't even know any different anyway.


Yup...She misses the power over a broken man.
The man SHE broke and manipulated. 
She can't manipulate these new dudes. 

I wish she would find love....I don't think she will know how to spot it when it comes by. 
Sad really.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep you are correct. It's sad but you can't fix her and I doubt she can either.

The good thing is it's not your problem anymore.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the kicker....I would not be the man I am today without the suffering she brought on, and I facilitated.
I don't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

Does it matter how the ex is doing? She's an ex for a reason.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

My 8 year mistake said:


> Does it matter how the ex is doing? She's an ex for a reason.


I guess after 25 years some of it matters. Not sure.... 
The reason, is to remind me not to marry a woman so broken again.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

If my business has proven anything to me, it is that affairs are impulse purchases. There is little thought, for the most part, and consequences are universally met with regret. The ones that end in divorce are particularly difficult to deal with. In infidelity situations, the outcome usually has one if not both former partners unhappy with the aftermath. Yes, alcohol reveals the truth, and I will bet that when Still Searching's ex sobers up, and sees her ex husband with another woman and happy, she will realize the depth of the consequences of her affair. Boy, have I gotten telephone calls. One of the great reasons I do not give out my personal cell phone number, is that I do not like getting calls from crying women/men whose lives are messed beyond all recognition by their patent stupidity. I have had the midnight call from a monumentally intoxicated woman who cannot accept that her affair made her husband leave her. It really hit home, when she discovered that her ex was dating. It put her on her ass when she heard that her ex husband was engaged. I have had many many similar circumstances. It is rare that I have a divorced spouse saying that their ex is better off without them, or vice versa.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

"In vino veritas."


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Taxman said:


> If my business has proven anything to me, it is that affairs are impulse purchases. There is little thought, for the most part, and consequences are universally met with regret. The ones that end in divorce are particularly difficult to deal with. In infidelity situations, the outcome usually has one if not both former partners unhappy with the aftermath. Yes, alcohol reveals the truth, and I will bet that when Still Searching's ex sobers up, and sees her ex husband with another woman and happy, she will realize the depth of the consequences of her affair. Boy, have I gotten telephone calls. One of the great reasons I do not give out my personal cell phone number, is that I do not like getting calls from crying women/men whose lives are messed beyond all recognition by their patent stupidity. I have had the midnight call from a monumentally intoxicated woman who cannot accept that her affair made her husband leave her. It really hit home, when she discovered that her ex was dating. It put her on her ass when she heard that her ex husband was engaged. I have had many many similar circumstances. It is rare that I have a divorced spouse saying that their ex is better off without them, or vice versa.


Here is the thing with this. They regret what THEY LOST not what THEY DID to another human being. They don't have the depth enough to get that, it's how they can do it in the first place. And why they are such a bad choice.

You only have a chance if they no longer care for the outcome for themselves and what earnestly to try to make up for what they did in any way possible. At least then you have a starting point. 

However it seems like lots of people see the sadness for the loss as a sign of getting it. IT'S NOT.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

These illicit couplings can go both ways.

I know of two cases where the pair of cheaters stayed together and married. Both couples still seem happy.

Tis', _the birds of a feather thing_.

It usually happens when the woman trades down. The man happily stays, the women is (for whatever reason) happier on a lower perch.

Or, so it seems....





[THM]- THRD


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

alte Dame said:


> The booze goggles are pretty distorting. (I remember watching a movie with Andy Garcia when I had had one too many and thinking to myself, 'I love him. He's my favorite actor.' Not so much, actually.)
> 
> Your ex knows she screwed herself when she cheated on you. I bet, though, that she doesn't really believe having sex with 'all those other men' was such a bad choice. Her maudlin self-recriminations likely didn't last past the hangover.
> 
> Most important, though, it's great that you're so happy with your new life!


I checked out Andy Garcia Menendez's Horoscope....

He holds the 'Grand Square" configuration.

A whole lot of tension looking for release, temper tantrums, violence, with powerful enemies, etc., for this Cuban/American, Aries.

A man who is going to have his way.

...................................................................

She loves the sex, she hates being alone when they are done with her.





[THM]- THRD


----------

